# M Drol Vs H Drol



## Back2gym (Sep 25, 2008)

I know some one these boards taken both cycles.. Which gave you more mass and strength gains? Which gave less side effects? In your opinion,... which would you rather take?

Im looking into these orals by Comp. Edge. 


Thanks 
B


----------



## Mags (Sep 25, 2008)

In general, S-Drol is a more potent steroid than the milder H-drol. Therefore, S-drol should provide greater results regarding size and strength, but also more side effects.


----------



## Back2gym (Sep 25, 2008)

Mags said:


> In general, S-Drol is a more potent steroid than the milder H-drol. Therefore, S-drol should provide greater results regarding size and strength, but also more side effects.



Are you referring to SUPERDROL NG? Because I cant find original SUPERDROL anywhere..?


----------



## Mags (Sep 25, 2008)

Comp. Edge's M-drol is a Superdrol clone.

CEL M-Drol - Superdrol clone, 90 caps, 10 mg per cap


----------



## zombul (Sep 25, 2008)

Mags said:


> In general, S-Drol is a more potent steroid than the milder H-drol. Therefore, S-drol should provide greater results regarding size and strength, but also more side effects.


----------



## Back2gym (Sep 25, 2008)

When you cycled did you stack both of them?

B


----------



## Back2gym (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe I can run this cycle. 

Example of a THE STACK cycle:

..................P-plex....M-drol...Inhibit E...liver care(LIV-52)

* Week 1...20-30mg..............................4 caps
* Week 2...30 mg..................................4 caps
* Week 3...30 mg.....10mg......................4 caps
* Week 4...30 mg.....10-20mg..................4 caps
* Week 5................10-20mg..................4 caps
* Week 6....................20mg...................4 caps
* Week 7.............................2 caps........4 caps
* Week 8.............................2 caps.........4 caps
* Week 9.............................2 caps.........4 caps
* Week 10...........................2 caps..........4 caps


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 25, 2008)

M-drol will give greater gains mass and strength wise. H-drol is excellent for a cut or recomp and is alot more mild than the m-drol which can have harsh sides.


----------



## Mags (Sep 26, 2008)

Back2gym said:


> When you cycled did you stack both of them?
> 
> B


 
I've not done either of these substances. I'm all sorted for an H-drol cycle, but I've been off travelling for a while, so wanna get back the size I lost when away before trying the H-drol.

I didn't go with Superdrol because I've heard it can give lower back cramps, which I experienced with M1T. Personally, I'd only go with the one compound that best suits your goals.


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 26, 2008)

Back2gym said:


> Maybe I can run this cycle.
> 
> Example of a THE STACK cycle:
> 
> ...



Even though you bridging these 6 weeks of these 2 compounds in not a good idea. It appears also that you will run the m-drol for 4 week IMO to long. If you run this have a great pct because your boys are going to look like peanuts.


----------



## diablomex (Sep 26, 2008)

ive ran both in one cycle the hdrol didnt do nothing for me.but i did feel the  that mdrol gave me a good strength boost.but didnt really see much gains.i swear my body needs something  hardcore.because a lot of these cycles didnt do much for me.and ,  ive done a lot.check my posts .theres one i think i actually got pretty descent  gains i think it was sns mythl drol.


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 27, 2008)

diablomex said:


> ive ran both in one cycle the hdrol didnt do nothing for me.but i did feel the  that mdrol gave me a good strength boost.but didnt really see much gains.i swear my body needs something  hardcore.because a lot of these cycles didnt do much for me.and ,  ive done a lot.check my posts .theres one i think i actually got pretty descent  gains i think it was sns mythl drol.




Looks like he is talking about a p-plex and m-drol run


----------



## diablomex (Sep 27, 2008)

ive done pheraplex before and i didnt like  how my back felt on those pills.if pplex is diferent then  maybe.i do got a bottle of mdrol and pplex.but i cant mess with that right now because im already on a cycle of test and deca(test 10-12 weeks/deca 10 weeks)


----------



## Mags (Sep 27, 2008)

diablomex said:


> ive ran both in one cycle the hdrol didnt do nothing for me.but i did feel the that mdrol gave me a good strength boost.


 
If you ran them at the same time, how did you distinguish which substance did what?


----------



## diablomex (Sep 27, 2008)

i ran one for a couple of weeks and then the other


----------



## Mags (Sep 28, 2008)

Did you drop the H-drol after the first few weeks and then switch to the M-drol, or keep going with both?


----------



## diablomex (Sep 28, 2008)

Mags said:


> Did you drop the H-drol after the first few weeks and then switch to the M-drol, or keep going with both?



i cycled one then right after did the next one.then did my post cycle


----------



## Back2gym (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks for all the feed back!


----------



## Back2gym (Oct 3, 2008)

Im thinking maybe hdrol for the PH. maybe mdrol if I decide to do another cycle.


----------

